# Red Corsa 0.1 in 53 or 54 wanted



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Awhile ago I bought a NOS Corsa 0.1 from Queens Cycles in South Africa. It was 52cm (ST, C-to-C)), and I eventually sold it because the HT was so short that the built bike looked too small (see photo).

I think a 53cm or 54cm ST, C-to_C) would be ok depending on TT length. Does anyone know the geometry (including HT) of a 53cm or 54cm Corsa 0.1?

What I dream of is a correctly sized version of the insanely red Corsa 0.1 I once had.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*whoa....*

you are saying that you sold it because you"thought it looked too short"?
That's totally irrelevant. How was the fit? Is the picture you included the bike you sold? That pic didn't look setup too badly, no indication that (assuming it was comfortable) that the bike wasn't your correct size.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Look at the stem! had to raise it too high. 

Obviously you don't think how a bike looks, ie too much seatpost or spacers etc, matters. 

I'm plagued by long legs and short torso so TT needs to be about 53.5, that usuall gives you a 52 st..


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

OH, well, that's different. it kinda sounded like you wanted a different frame size because you didn't like the looks of the head tube as opposed to being a case of the frame not really fitting. Though I don't think it looks too bad. I didn't even notice that it is a bit higher than my stems till I read you message. I like your bike BTW. Good luck if your going to sell it and look for another one. Red's a great color (even though I don't own one). Oh, I do care about bike aesthetics also, quite a bit I think. I'm actually bothered a bit by my 753 Professional that is really a frame size to large, hence I have minimal seatpost showing. At best the classic "hand full of seat post" showing. But till another 58cm 753 comes along, I feel I'm stuck with it. Great riding bike anyways.


Marz said:


> Look at the stem! had to raise it too high.
> 
> Obviously you don't think how a bike looks, ie too much seatpost or spacers etc, matters.
> 
> I'm plagued by long legs and short torso so TT needs to be about 53.5, that usuall gives you a 52 st..


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Martin. I have sold it but I dream about having that colourway with the chrome forks etc gain in a size where everything looks in proportion. Maybe white Regal saddle and white bar tape...beautiful.

If anyone knows someone who lives next door to to a person whose cousin shops at a store where the shop assistant has a brother or sister who works with a guy who owns one and wants to sell it to someone who lives in Australia, let me know.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I can say that I l follow Merckx sales on eBay all the time and I do see red ones come and go on a regular basis. Be careful on sizing though. Apparently Merckx stated size is a little different from the actual c-c seat post measurement. I fit on a "stamped" 58cm frame but it doesn't measure out to that, so when ever I am really looking, I ask to see the bottom bracket stamp as that's what I go by. That's the reason I have a bike that is really to large of a frame size (85 753 Professional model). 
The guy listed it as a 59cm, which I figured I could make fit as it's only 1cm larger than my optimum size. When I got it, it was stamped as a 60cm, which is 2 cm larger. I figure I just barely made it fit.


Marz said:


> Thanks Martin. I have sold it but I dream about having that colourway with the chrome forks etc gain in a size where everything looks in proportion. Maybe white Regal saddle and white bar tape...beautiful.
> 
> If anyone knows someone who lives next door to to a person whose cousin shops at a store where the shop assistant has a brother or sister who works with a guy who owns one and wants to sell it to someone who lives in Australia, let me know.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*PM sent Marz*

PM sent Marz

Rob


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Marz, I hope it works out and you find what you're looking for!


----------

